# Craftsman wet/dry vac Question



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


I just got a Craftsman 20 Gallon Wet/Dry Vac model 113.177620 for free, unfortunately it didn't come with a hose. The hose has been discontinued. Does anyone happen to know what hoses will work with it? 



It uses a Pos-I-Lock Hose Assembly, and I cant seem to find anything like it.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

My Ridgid vac has that lock on the end of the hose, 

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/vac-accessories

Home Despot sells Ridgid vacs.


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


Thank you, I'll check them out.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I wonder whether it is a standard 2.25 inch inside diameter fitting? If so, will a standard shop vac hose fit it and stay inserted from friction? That's the way most shop vacs work. They don't require a locking tab. I suspect that your shop vac does not really need a special locking hose either. 

Measure the inside diameter of the hole. Is it 2.25 inches? If so, then any standard shop vac hose should fit. You can find it at your local big box store. Try it. Return it if it doesn't fit or won't stay in the hole.


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


It's 2.25" on the inside.


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


Well I got a hose, and now I have a problem with the replacement filter. On the end of the filter is a threaded cap holder that is getting in the way of the winged nut that holds the filter in place, should I just go ahead and cut that piece of plastic off.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Where's the original filter?*

I'll bet that is NOT the correct filter for that shop vac. I've never seen a filter like that ... ever.
My Rigid filters are a snap on type like these on Ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Fil...795673?hash=item48ce89ff99:g:O~wAAOSwePtdLuLS



My older Craftsman do have a plastic nut the threads onto your filter support. If you cut that away you'll need a large washer to cover the large hole that's left. Make sure you have the correct filter. The Rigid filters may work on your vac... I donno? The overall height and inside diameter must be the same as the original. The Rigids use that posi-lock type of hose also. The end that locks into the shop vac is much larger that the typical 2 1/2" hose end. The new hoses are much more rigid/non-flexible than the old style spiral wire hoses, BUT you can still buy them on Ebay.


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


The manual says to replace with a 9-17816 Filter (Red Stripe), and everywhere I look it's the same filter. So the only thing I can think of is that craftsman changed the nut design. Parts 20 and 21 are the ones that won't fit. If I cut the thread part off parts 20 and 21 will fit properly. As for the hose, I got a craftsman 2-1/2" by 20 foot with universal fittings, unfortunately the fitting for my vac is 1/32" to big, it will go a little bit over half way in before its gets suck. I could force it all the way in but I know it would never come back out.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ajdragon said:


> Hi. Well I got a hose, and now I have a problem with the replacement filter. On the end of the filter is a threaded cap holder that is getting in the way of the winged nut that holds the filter in place, should I just go ahead and cut that piece of plastic off.


I have a 16 gallon Sears Craftsman shop vac, model 113.178080. I believe that I have the same problem with filters. I bought a couple filters that were supposed to fit my shop vac, but they don't. They sat in my shop for a long time, far too long to return them now. I opened one a couple weeks ago, and was surprised to find the same threaded fitting on the top. It will not fit unaltered in my shop vac.

I used various tools to cut out the threaded part. I forced the filter to fit by pushing hard on the flat disk that holds the filter in place, and threading the plastic "nut" on the plastic screw to secure it and seal the rubber gasket around the rim to the bottom of the filter. Not many threads were exposed from the screw, due to the mismatched filter. I think that the seals will prevent air from getting around the filter top or bottom, but it was not a natural fit. 

I will "fix" the second filter and use it when the time comes, but I will check filters more carefully going forward. 

With a good cyclone-type dust separator, you should not need to replace the filter often.

It is late. Tomorrow I will try to post a photo of my "fix."


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


I also need to get a float, the stock one is missing. Unfortunately the stock float has been discontinued, is it possible to use a ball float in place of the cone shaped stock float, and if so what size should I get?


Also it looks like they did upgrade the filter nut, here is a link to the upgraded nut.
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pr...MImM7Ls_qV5AIVh6DsCh18yADSEAQYASABEgJZpfD_BwE


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

As promised, here are photos of my fix for the mismatched filter:

* I had to flip my original plastic nut over to get it to work. The finger tab is supposed to be raised above the flat part to make unscrewing easy. 
* The flat round seal does not fit right, but it seems to seal anyway.
* I used a hole saw to cut out the threaded part. 

While doing research last night, I found this company, which seems to "get it":
https://www.kopachfilter.com

I am impressed with their story as much as anything. A filter factory closed down in a small town, and a couple from the town bought the tooling and set it up on their nearby farm to keep operations and jobs going. Made in USA.


----------

